# what are the possible causes of secondary with the same partner?



## wulfin8 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi, like the title says really, I'm wondering whether I need to look at anything on me except for the womb (already done hysteroscopy). I know that the main problem is male factor but I just worry that maybe there could be other issues with me that get ignored as I already have one child?  Any body have any experience or advice?

Eg can you have immune factors or would they have shown up the first time?
Are there other things that should be considered?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi wulfin8,

I'm sorry to hear of your struggles 

I just wanted to post you some links to areas that may prove useful:

Fertility Investigations:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=532.0

Diagnosis area (and index to sub boards):
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=110.0

Treatment Support - IVF (and index to sub boards):
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

Negative Cycle and Inbetween Treatment:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

Hopefully you will find some useful info that will help answer your question 
I wish you all the best, and lots of luck 
Anj x x


----------



## Sky_blue_purple (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello,

I'd always fallen pregnant quickly, started TTC when I was 30 and DH 33. After my 2nd miscarriage I thought I'd be pregnant again within 3 months as usual. 6 months later I went to my Dr who said there's nothing wrong after testing my ovulation and to come back in 6 months. I knew something was wrong and 6 months later DHs sperm was tested which was also normal.

Seeing as we wouldn't have got NHS IVF funding anyway went to a private clinic 4 months later to discover I had ovarian failure and only 1 follicle. A particular shock as I have regular period and positive ovulation tests. The only choice was donor eggs which we did. Then in cycle #1 we discovered that the sperm didn't bond (can't test for that apparently) so next cycle will be ICSI. 

Totally gutted that we've spent so much money already for nothing and still can't believe that after conceiving my 3 year old easily that we both have fertility issues. 

Now waiting to be rematched to another donor.


----------

